# inclusive or not



## PEH350 (Jan 19, 2012)

When a pain block is done under 77003 (fluoro) does this also include the contrast (omnipaque)?  
My billing dept still wants to charge for the contrast even with the new CPT codes that state Fluoro is inclusive.


----------



## Jennercoder (Jan 19, 2012)

*Contrast*

Hello: In my experience, and doing a lot of research on this topic, (as my hospital did not want to charge separately for contrast) since contrast is a substance/drug infused into the body, it must be charged seperately to document it. 

Here's some research I did previously- various links and may be blood products, devices, etc. in there too. Even if it's not a separately reimbursed item, I believe it has to be on the bill. 
http://md.gehealthcare.com/files/reimb/Coding Guide 2010.pdf?ml=5&mlt=system&tmpl=component
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/HospitalOutpatientPPS/02_device_procedure.asp
https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c13.pdf
http://www.medicarefind.com/searchdetails/Transmittals/Attachments/R2141CP.pdf


----------



## PEH350 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the links.  A great help.


----------

